# ** YouTube Embed Videos - How To Instructions **



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2007)

*YouTube Videos - How To Instructions*

Here is how you embed a YouTube video into your post:

*1.* Click the YouTube button when you create a new thread or a reply. This will insert the YouTube Tags into your post.








*2.* Paste ONLY the YouTube code (not the entire URL) of the video in between the YouTube tags.

For example, for the following YouTube video URL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EwYPG4ZBBY

the link code would be: *9EwYPG4ZBBY*


*3.* Here is an example of how the code should look in your post:







YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------

